

Interview with reddit co-founder Alexis Ohanian  - Sam_Odio
http://www.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/14093

======
ojbyrne
Hmm, extrapolating from the article, I guess I should get some credit for
reddit's success because of my involvement with digg. Where's my cut? ;-)

Seriously though I regret not meeting the reddit guys. I felt a certain
kinship with them during the crazy days of 2005. Now I'm just jealous of their
exit.

~~~
drusenko
"the crazy days of 2005" -- is that what we're calling them now? :)

------
vegashacker
Alexis is a really funny guy. This took me back to Reddit's Startup School
talk last year at Stanford. Alexis and Steve did a slideshow presentation, and
it was hilarious.

~~~
alfredp
I was sitting in the back row last year and I watched him prepare the
presentation during the afternoon. I didn't know what he looked like at the
time but seeing him work the alien on his laptop was a dead giveaway. And yes,
I did talk to him and asked about his YC experience. It certainly made the
idea of doing startups more real to me. (Sigh... working at a job-job these
days, but still dreaming.)

For those of you who are going this year - remember to talk to other people;
meeting other like-minded hackers is part of the Startup School experience.

------
tx
If Alexis hasn't been coding, what has he been doing all this time? I thought
reddit was started only by hackers.

~~~
smalter
"There were three founders – me, Steve, and Alexis. Steve and I did the
programming and Alexis handled promotion and customer service and office
management and business development and the myriad of other tasks that came
up." -a chat with aaron swartz
<http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2007-05-07-n78.html>

~~~
hbien
I'm confused, this article says the third founder was Chris Slowe (in the
picture) and not Aaron Swartz.

------
Raphael
> Nowadays our team has exploded to a total of five.

BOOM!

